# Jaime Escalante



## Hawke (Apr 2, 2010)

Source:
http://blogs.wsj.com/speakeasy/2010...for-stand-and-deliver-dies-of-bladder-cancer/



> Jaime Escalante, whose success in teaching and inspiring his students  became the basis for 1988&#8217;s award-winning film &#8220;Stand and Deliver,&#8221; died  Tuesday at his son&#8217;s home in Reno, Nevada after a long battle with  bladder cancer. Escalante, who retired in 2001, was 79.


Source:
http://articles.latimes.com/2010/mar/31/local/la-me-jaime-escalante31-2010mar31



> Escalante's rise came during an era decried by experts as one of  alarming mediocrity in the nation's schools. He pushed for tougher  standards and accountability for students and educators, often  irritating colleagues and parents along the way with his brusque manner  and uncompromising stands.





> As Washington Post reporter Jay Mathews recounted in his 1988 book,  "Escalante: The Best Teacher in America," the hard-driving teacher  turned the health problem into another weapon in his bag of tricks. "You  _burros_ give me a heart attack," he repeatedly told his students  when he returned. "But I come back! I'm still the champ." The  guilt-making mantra was effective. One student said, "If Kimo can do it,  we can do it. If he wants to teach us that bad, we can learn."






Biography
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jaime_Escalante


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 2, 2010)

.


----------



## seasoned (Apr 2, 2010)

.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Apr 3, 2010)

.


----------



## stickarts (Apr 4, 2010)

.


----------



## morph4me (Apr 5, 2010)

.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 13, 2010)

.


----------

